# Drivers, you're not a U-Haul



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


Hahahahaha

Wow!
Some people are so giving.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> Wow!
> Some people are so giving.


Looking at shit like that hurts, man


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Peace on earth, and Goodwill to all ants!


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Arrive at pax location they are moving asked if I could make multiple trips said they would pay me 100$ I said ok cash upfront guess what no cash I said sorry no can do cancel ride before it even started reported to Uber


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


You should have told the driver that Goodwill has a free pickup service.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

I'll admit one of my first rides in my old Honda CRV was two ghetto guys buying a tv from a goodwill type store. We fit it in the back of my car but not without scratching the plastic inside. The trip was only 1 mile. One of my learning experiences....Never again, like 9/11


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There’s a cancel button for a reason, “hint”.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


U Haul PAYS BETTER !

Driving EMPTY TRUCKS BACK TO KEY MARKETS

ON THEIR GAS !



peteyvavs said:


> There's a cancel button for a reason, "hint".


Bet he DID NOT GET A TIP !


----------



## SoFloDriver (Jan 7, 2019)

I actually cancelled a ride yesterday. I show up at the home, in a VERY nice neighborhood. I drive a 2017 BMW. The lady comes out of the garage with a huge cart of cleaning chemicals, bucket & mop w/dirty rags hanging off it everywhere dragging a vacuum cleaner. I asked "Do you intend on putting all that in here?" She said: "of course, I'm paying for Uber." I said, not in this car...cancelled the ride and left. I don't have a pickup truck or cleaning service. :/ Pax love to abuse this system.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SoFloDriver said:


> I actually cancelled a ride yesterday. I show up at the home, in a VERY nice neighborhood. I drive a 2017 BMW. The lady comes out of the garage with a huge cart of cleaning chemicals, bucket & mop w/dirty rags hanging off it everywhere dragging a vacuum cleaner. I asked "Do you intend on putting all that in here?" She said: "of course, I'm paying for Uber." I said, not in this car...cancelled the ride and left. I don't have a pickup truck or cleaning service. :/ Pax love to abuse this system.


Haven't you been informed, yours is not to question why, just do and die. That's Uber's motto.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I had a situation like that once. I pulled up on a XL request and in the driveway was 3 huge suitcases, about 100 shoe boxes and four garbage bags. 

AsI started backing out into the street, the front door flies open the Pax comes out yelling at me to stop. I rolled down my window and had one word for the Pax, nope. I think she yelled something about my boss but I was already on my way to another Excel pick up on Lyft at that point.

I guess I missed an opportunity of getting five star rating


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Little old ladies are shrewd, when they're young they played with a guys head with their T&A, when they hit their mid 40s they become cougars, and when they're all saggy and wrinkled they use the, oh I need help because I'm old and fragile. The one constant is at all stages of life women are batshit crazy, but what's really PATHETIC is us men, we are accused often of being STUPID by women and that's true we are STUPID , because we ALWAYS chase crazy knowing it's STUPID.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

The reason everyone hates these rides is because of the low pay. I don’t think they’re bad when the pay is good.,I carried someone’s cargo to Sams Club on a five mile ride, on Lux Black XL. Ride was $50 with a $10 tip for about 30 min of work.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Made those newbie mistakes in my first week. Ever since then, it's no pickups at home depot, IKEA, etc... and cancel if I arrive at a situation where they want to use my vehicle as a U-haul and me as free labor.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I got a pool ping from a Walmart store one evening. On arrival I saw Andrew, a young Hipster type, outside with a shopping buggy with some huge, stacked bins. So huge, a grown man could literally take a bath in one of these. When I saw that I said to myself: “no. No! OH HELL, NO! There is no way I’m going to let you fill up my car with that crap; especially not on a discount fare.“ I pulled up, rolled down my window and asked: “Andrew?” You should have seen his face light up like a New York City Christmas tree. I just rolled up the window, drove off without saying anything else and cancelled the ride. Something tells me I wasn’t the first driver he called for and the previous ones probably also declined and drove away.

People like Andrew make me lose my faith in humanity just a little bit more each day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.


I also got no problem with something like this.

But trying to stuff large or heavy items in my vehicle is not going to happen.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> The reason everyone hates these rides is because of the low pay. I don't think they're bad when the pay is good.,I carried someone's cargo to Sams Club on a five mile ride, on Lux Black XL. Ride was $50 with a $10 tip for about 30 min of work.


Really huh, why do you think Walmart ended their contract withdeliver people's crap, no one wanted to load their cars with a months worth of shopping, drive a shitload of miles for 7 dollars.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I've had people try things like gas cans, laundry for the laundromat, a keg haha. No thanks.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Really huh, why do you think Walmart ended their contract withdeliver people's crap, no one wanted to load their cars with a months worth of shopping, drive a shitload of miles for 7 dollars.


This had nothing to do with Sams or Walmart. This was one of those independent contractors selling stuff inside the store who needed cargo. Yes it was somewhat of a pain but he ordered a premium car at premium rates to ensure someone was willing to pick him up. And he still tipped well. I'd do short grocery store runs like this all day long for $60 a pop. Less miles, wear and tear. Had he gotten me on base XL it would've been a hell no.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lol, I will henceforth wear hip boots when reading your comments.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


Never . I tell them I don't haul furniture. I'm in the business of people hauling. I been asked to pick up at furniture stores and I sit there until I get my chance fee


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Got a ping to an apartment.
Gal runs out with an armload of clothes. Throws them in the back seat before I can say anything, says, "I am leaving this jerk, I got one more bit of clothes, I'll be right back." I start the ride (I know, mistake).
Now, I sit. And wait. And wait.
Go to the front door and knock (I know, I know). Another female answers the door and I ask for the name on the ride and she says, "Oh, she's in the bedroom. Um, um..." Now, I hear the passionate sounds of make-up sex. Not muffled either. Loud. They having fun.
I think, "Oh, hell no." and storm back to the car, open up the back door, scoop up dresses and blouses and pant suits and deposit them on the front porch. She comes running out ... with baby batter running down her leg, "Oh, I'm still leaving the bastard. I need a ride."
I drove away, cancelled the ride and made up a story for Uber.

About two rides later a lady picks up a negligee and a pair of panties from the floor of the back seat and says "Is this yours?" I said, "Well, kinda. I take tips where I can get them."
She smiled and handed them to me, and I promptly tossed them out the window.
My wife wouldn't of believed that story. Not at all.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.





Cableguynoe said:


> I also got no problem with something like this.
> 
> But trying to stuff large or heavy items in my vehicle is not going to happen.


*Clean* items that can be placed on my front seat or in my trunk with minimal effort and time are no problem for me either, so long as I don't have to jump through hoops to make the drop; But packing up my car as if it were a moving truck is a big no-no.



UberBastid said:


> I am leaving this jerk, I got one more bit of clothes, I'll be right back."......Now, I hear the passionate sounds of make-up sex. Not muffled either. Loud. They having fun.... She comes running out ... with baby batter running down her leg, "Oh, I'm still leaving the bastard. I need a ride."


One last nookie for the road? Priceless.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Last two times someone used my XL as Uhaul I got a $50 and $20 cleanup fee. Uhaul charges if you dont clean their trucks and moving is dirty business.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I just had a run last Saturday. I pull up and this guy has 3 bags of Golden Knights jerseys. I open the trunk and he puts them in and then says drop these off at the address I put in and call me when you get there. It was a print shop 18 miles away. I happily made the run.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


If a pax found a driver dumb enough to actually assist with loading a mattress headed to Goodwill...more power to them.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> I just had a run last Saturday. I pull up and this guy has 3 bags of Golden Knights jerseys. I open the trunk and he puts them in and then says drop these off at the address I put in and call me when you get there. It was a print shop 18 miles away. I happily made the run.





Yam Digger said:


> I got a pool ping from a Walmart store one evening. On arrival I saw Andrew, a young Hipster type, outside with a shopping buggy with some huge, stacked bins. So huge, a grown man could literally take a bath in one of these. When I saw that I said to myself: "no. No! OH HELL, NO! There is no way I'm going to let you fill up my car with that crap; especially not on a discount fare." I pulled up, rolled down my window and asked: "Andrew?" You should have seen his face light up like a New York City Christmas tree. I just rolled up the window, drove off without saying anything else and cancelled the ride. Something tells me I wasn't the first driver he called for and the previous ones probably also declined and drove away.
> 
> People like Andrew make me lose my faith in humanity just a little bit more each day.


'Walmart' was the red flag.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I usually hand them a Lugg card and smile. This one girl asked if it's $5. I just rolled my eyes and drove off. Never will forget that.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

IR12 said:


> If a pax found a driver dumb enough to actually assist with loading a mattress headed to Goodwill...more power to them.


True. And there doesn't seem to be any shortage of them.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.


 Better than a passenger . I do this type of run often but I have rules . It must be a long ride . I must know what I am delivering . Someone must meet me at the drop off , and I mean they must come to the car . And if I am leaving the state I negotiate a return fee .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

This happened during December before Christmas;

I get a ping to a Rite Aid store. As I pull up a young woman approaches from the sidewalk in front of the store. She's carrying a small shopping bag and nothing more. Oh well......surely a one mile run but whatever, let's get it over with. As I approach she smiles and waves her phone at me. Then she motions to a young man standing about 50 feet away, who begins walking towards me carrying a large wrapped Christmas tree. I drive a Toyota Corolla LE.

WTH.......

"Where da hell do you think that's going???"

"On top of your car? You don't have to worry, the store employees help loading the tree and tying it down. You don't even have to get out of your car."

Yes I said some words that were not "Merry Christmas " as I cancelled and hi-tailed it out of there.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> This happened during December before Christmas;
> 
> I get a ping to a Rite Aid store. As I pull up a young woman approaches from the sidewalk in front of the store. She's carrying a small shopping bag and nothing more. Oh well......surely a one mile run but whatever, let's get it over with. As I approach she smiles and waves her phone at me. Then she motions to a young man standing about 50 feet away, who begins walking towards me carrying a large wrapped Christmas tree. I drive a Toyota Corolla LE.
> 
> ...


Now you understand why I hate people.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Now you understand why I hate people.


LMAO!!! I definitely can agree with this one.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> This happened during December before Christmas;
> 
> I get a ping to a Rite Aid store. As I pull up a young woman approaches from the sidewalk in front of the store. She's carrying a small shopping bag and nothing more. Oh well......surely a one mile run but whatever, let's get it over with. As I approach she smiles and waves her phone at me. Then she motions to a young man standing about 50 feet away, who begins walking towards me carrying a large wrapped Christmas tree. I drive a Toyota Corolla LE.
> 
> ...


I almost was going to say I hope she got cancer after that. I almost was going to say that.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> I've had people try things like gas cans.


Speaking of gas-cans, I picked up a fellow ant one night who's car ran out of gas&#8230;with a pax on the back seat. Buddy didn't exactly seem like the brightest bulb in the box. Anyway, I took pity on him and carried him to a gas-station to get a gallon and back to his car.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I've had people try things like gas cans, laundry for the laundromat, a keg haha. No thanks.


I have no issue with small items that fit in the trunk. Hauling a bunch of large sized crap? No thanks.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I have no issue with small items that fit in the trunk. Hauling a bunch of large sized crap? No thanks.


Yeah but gas fumes take forever to get out of your car. I had a guy try to get in my car with four 1 gallon cans of house paint. He had just bought them from Home Depot. I kept the door locked and looked at his cans and noticed dabs on paint color on the top of the cans. I asked him if they opened the cans to mix color. He said they did. I told him he was not getting in my car with that unless they were factory sealed and never opened. He complained but he never got in my car and I cancelled on him.

Why so nitpicky? Because I met an Ant at the airport lot once who told me that he had also picked up a pax who had cans of house paint and the store must not have hammered the lids back down tight enough. Two cans tipped over and the lids came off in his trunk. Two gallons of white paint all over his Prius trunk. He's still fighting Uber for the money.

Another Ant told me on Black Friday he let a pax load up his Prius with a whole brand new computer system in boxes. When the pax got home and slid one of the boxes out of the back seat, one of those big copper industrial staples was partially loose on the bottom of the box and sliced a section of his back seat.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah but gas fumes take forever to get out of your car. I had a guy try to get in my car with four 1 gallon cans of house paint. He had just bought them from Home Depot. I kept the door locked and looked at his cans and noticed dabs on paint color on the top of the cans. I asked him if they opened the cans to mix color. He said they did. I told him he was not getting in my car with that unless they were factory sealed and never opened. He complained but he never got in my car and I cancelled on him.
> 
> Why so nitpicky? Because I met an Ant at the airport lot once who told me that he had also picked up a pax who had cans of house paint and the store must not have hammered the lids back down tight enough. Two cans tipped over and the lids came off in his trunk. Two gallons of white paint all over his Prius trunk. He's still fighting Uber for the money.
> 
> Another Ant told me on Black Friday he let a pax load up his Prius with a whole brand new computer system in boxes. When the pax got home and slid one of the boxes out of the back seat, one of those big copper industrial staples was partially loose on the bottom of the box and sliced a section of his back seat.


Gas cans, paints and computer parts have been excluded from my list as of now.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I like doing TV runs. I live the near a Best Buy. TVs don't complain about anything.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

DexNex said:


> I like doing TV runs. I live the near a Best Buy. TVs don't complain about anything.


TVs don't, but the pax might.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Goodwill doesn’t accept mattresses.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Goodwill doesn't accept mattresses.


Actually, last time I moved I paid a $20 fee and they took it for recycling. I rented a U-Haul though instead of hailing an Uber


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

crowuber said:


> I almost was going to say I hope she got cancer after that. I almost was going to say that.


Cancer is to generous, just run her over for being brain dead. Some people are just in need of a quick exit to a very toasty place.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I hot an xl call to a air conditioner service company. Turned out my passenger was a service tech that had just been fired. The company paid to take the guy and all his tools home. I had to fold down the third row and the second row of seats. They lined my cargo area with a protective drop cloth and loaded it up

I felt bad for the guy but meh got on the phone and had a me job before he got home

I wasn’t happy when the trip began, but it had a happy ending

I’d do it again

The guy at Home Depot that wanted to load several bags of landscaping stones, not so much. I pointed out the trucks Home Depot had for rent and cancelled


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber should make a new class of UBER Uber H.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I've made some mistakes in this regard. Once I helped a student with a fair bit of stuff (desktop computers, lamps, a couple suitcases) move back to a dorm room in Sheridan College. It all fit safely and damage free into my car, but upon arrival at the college, he lived on the 5th floor, there were three loads, and the elevator was slow. It tooks probably 15 minutes to get all his stuff to his room after I dropped him off. $15 tip helped, but NEVER AGAIN.

Also, 3am, driving in Scarborough, Ontario, and I get a ping, imediately followed by a phone call from PAX. 

pax: "Can you take a Queen Sized Matress?"
me: "No sir, I'm driving a small hatchback. Perhaps a Moving Van, or at the very least, XL"
pax: "I can tie it down to the roof"
me: "This isn't happening sir. Have a nice night."

Pax cancels This exchange took long enough (>2min) for me to get the $5 cancel fee, so also a mild win. Pax was nice enough to call and give me the heads up. This is probably rare.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately most newer ants will accept these U haul type requests.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.


Make sure you also submit a "returned item" request to get an additional $15. The item doesn't have to be returned to any specific location or person. It just has to be given back in a way that satisfies the customer. If that's giving it to another person at another location, then that's a successful returned item, and $15.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> The reason everyone hates these rides is because of the low pay


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS, and, customers almost NEVER tip on these kinds of trips^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

People have used taxicabs as discount moving and hauling service for years. When I did drive a station waggon, I used to get more of these than usual. What I did for moving or hauling jobs then, and do still (although I do not have a station waggon or a van, now), is look at the stuff, let the customer know up front that this is outside the usual fare structure. If they _*even look like they are thinking about flinching*_, I decline the job. I then quote a price. I add "do not even think about asking for a receipt". If any of that is greeted with anything less than ecstatic enthusiasm, I decline the trip.

I have seen cab drivers get licence suspensions for overcharging on this kind of job.

If I am driving the Uber car that day, it is a different story. I will look at the stuff. I will think of a figure. I will then tell the customer simply "You do understand that this requires more than a little of my time and trouble. Uber does not pay me very much for either." If that does not produce an immediate cash tip, it is Cancellation Station.

I will never come out and tell an Uber customer that I expect a cash tip. Too many of these customers are trying to hustle a free ride out of Uber as it is. They will make up all sorts of OOM-WAH-WAH about a driver to get a free ride. If you come right out and tell a customer 
that you expect a cash tip, you are giving them a blank cheque to hustle Uber and have you de-activated. All that they need do is send a nastygram to Uber and state "Driver demanded cash". Uber then de-activates the driver and gives the complainant all sorts of free rides. This is also why you never mention cash on a Lost and Found. If the customer does not offer the cash tip on the Lost and Found, I tell him that he can get it from the police.



FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip.


I have gotten these in both the cab and Uber car. I will do it if I can have the telephone number at the other end. Further, I inform the consignor that he must call the consignee and tell him to be waiting for me. Half the time, of course, the consignee is not out there waiting, as drivers are considered to be people of no consequence. This is why I want the telephone number. I make it clear to the consignor that under no circumstances will I leave my vehicle, as I do not like parking summonses. The only thing that the District of Columbia local government does with any shred of efficiency is issue parking and nastycam summonses.



Lissetti said:


> This happened during December before Christmas;
> 
> I get a ping to a Rite Aid store. As I pull up a young woman approaches from the sidewalk in front of the store. She's carrying a small shopping bag and nothing more. Oh well......surely a one mile run but whatever, let's get it over with. As I approach she smiles and waves her phone at me. Then she motions to a young man standing about 50 feet away, who begins walking towards me carrying a large wrapped Christmas tree.
> 
> ...


I would not care if I were driving a HUMVEE with a roof rack, that Beta Sigma is not going to scratch up my paint job for six dollars fifty seven.



Lissetti said:


> Yes I said some words that were not "Merry Christmas " as I cancelled and hi-tailed it out of there.


I would have said "Merry Christmas": _*Quel albero ti va in culo pe' farti proprio buon Natale*_.



Lissetti said:


> Another Ant told me on Black Friday he let a pax load up his Prius with a whole brand new computer system in boxes. When the pax got home and slid one of the boxes out of the back seat, one of those big copper industrial staples was partially loose on the bottom of the box and sliced a section of his back seat.


It took me one time, only, to learn to check those kinds of boxes. This was many years back. The customer actually gave me a nice tip. I did not notice it until a customer pointed it out to me the next day. As soon as I saw it, I knew how it got there. Fortunately, there was a shop where they would patch it. Still, it ate the tip, the fare and then some. After that, if a box like that must go on one of the seats, I check the staples and it goes on an comes off ever-so-lightly-and-politely. I have had customers want to handle those things as would a dock worker. When I ask them if they are going to pay to patch the tear in the seat, they shut up. I have worked on more than one loading dock and, I drove a truck in Canada. "Fragile" means "drop only four times instead of the usual seven". "Do not drop" means "Do not drop-kick more than fifty feet at a time". "This side up" means "Any side BUT this one up". "Do not stack more than three high" means "Stack AT LEAST five high".



BurgerTiime said:


> Goodwill doesn't accept mattresses.


It will if it is new-in-plastic-wrapper. Of course, not many people will give a mattress either to Goodwill or Big Sally in that condition, but I have seen both at their stores.



oldfart said:


> The guy at Home Depot that wanted to load several bags of landscaping stones, not so much. I pointed out the trucks Home Depot had for rent and cancelled


This is how I would have handled that.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Speaking of gas-cans, I picked up a fellow ant one night who's car ran out of gas&#8230;with a pax on the back seat. Buddy didn't exactly seem like the brightest bulb in the box. Anyway, I took pity on him and carried him to a gas-station to get a gallon and back to his car.


Did he tip though? Did you split the fare?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would not care if I were driving a HUMVEE with a roof rack, that Beta Sigma is not going to scratch up my paint job for six dollars fifty seven.


I totally agree. The entitlement of pax nowadays blows me away. Instead of being a grown up 35+ year old adult that she was, and rent a U-Haul or Home Depot pick up truck for an hour, she called an Uber. Even then, instead of an Uber XL, she chose a X. ( which in 80% of the time in Seattle, that would be a Prius.) Even after that when she saw me pull in, and saw the quality and size of my car, she thought this was an option.

This is the car she thought she was going to put a tree on:










The worst part is.....I bet some desperate Ant came right after me and strapped that Christmas tree to the roof of his Prius, only to then probably go 1.5 miles down the road. Oh its Ok though, I bet she promised to tip in the app. :meh:


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> The worst part is.....I bet some desperate Ant came right after me and strapped that Christmas tree to the roof of his Prius, only to then probably go 1.5 miles down the road.


You can bet anything on that. It's TRUE.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I totally agree. The entitlement of pax nowadays blows me away.


It did me, as well, in my first thirty days or so in this business, way back when......................................

As soon as I understood that those of us who drive for compensation are considered people of no consequence, nothing that these people tried to do surprised me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


>


Lol. No words required?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Uber should make a new class of UBER Uber H.


That would definitely make sense. They'll be disrupting the moving and storage business by undercutting them.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That would definitely make sense. They'll be disrupting the moving and storage business by undercutting them.


Yeah, but they'd have to pay like $3 a minute wait time for the loading and unloading at both ends of the trip. If they implement that, they might as well go all the way and let us bill for drive thrus and grocery shopping.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> That would definitely make sense. They'll be disrupting the moving and storage business by undercutting them.


Lets not forget the two year life span of Uber's OTTO driverless semi truck.






https://www.wired.com/2016/10/ubers-self-driving-truck-makes-first-delivery-50000-beers/

https://money.cnn.com/2018/03/07/technology/uber-trucks-autonomous/index.html


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

The only time I hauled something was a TV on Superbowl Sunday ... pax upgraded to Lux and gave me $100 tip in advance ... I felt sorry for him because the previous 5 XL/SUV canceled on him. It was a nice long 20 mile ride on Lux (plus I had the crisp Ben) ... got to his house and helped him carry in the TV ... he gave me 5x$20 tip. *so unless someone is stepping up like this pax, no way Jose.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> The only time I hauled something was a TV on Superbowl Sunday ... pax upgraded to Lux and gave me $100 tip in advance ... I felt sorry for him because the previous 5 XL/SUV canceled on him. It was a nice long 20 mile ride on Lux (plus I had the crisp Ben) ... got to his house and helped him carry in the TV ... he gave me 5x$20 tip. *so unless someone is stepping up like this pax, no way Jose.


We can all make certain exceptions for generous tips.



Lissetti said:


> Lets not forget the two year life span of Uber's OTTO driverless semi truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first time I'm hearing of this lol


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Gee, what an entitled snowflake mentality. Let's see how clever we can be in finding reasons to refuse business. Let's all assume we're Caesar, and its our business to make decisions for others.

The entrepreneur would see an opportunity to make money. Extra work = extra money. Everyone leaves with a smile - much preferred to the frown born from an argument.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.drivespark.com/four-wheelers/2018/dangers-of-overloaded-cars-explained-025475.html

https://scratchwizard.net/blog/automotive-paint-scratches-repair-whats-it-cost/

https://www.angieslist.com/articles/how-do-i-know-if-i-need-new-struts.htm


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> The reason everyone hates these rides is because of the low pay. I don't think they're bad when the pay is good.,I carried someone's cargo to Sams Club on a five mile ride, on Lux Black XL. Ride was $50 with a $10 tip for about 30 min of work.


Nice try from Corporate employee paid to make up shit !


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

BikingBob said:


> Did he tip though? Did you split the fare?


No and no. 


Ziggy said:


> The only time I hauled something was a TV on Superbowl Sunday ... pax upgraded to Lux and gave me $100 tip in advance ... I felt sorry for him because the previous 5 XL/SUV canceled on him. It was a nice long 20 mile ride on Lux (plus I had the crisp Ben) ... got to his house and helped him carry in the TV ... he gave me 5x$20 tip. *so unless someone is stepping up like this pax, no way Jose.





Pax Collector said:


> We can all make certain exceptions for generous tips.


 A generous tip will always help to make me reconsider.

Last New Year's Eve, I got a ping from someone who actually just wanted me to help them jump start his BMW. I said sure I can do that&#8230;for $50; And you pay me first.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Nice try from Corporate employee paid to make up shit !


Go and read all my posts. What reason would I have to make this up. I think we'd all make exceptions to moving stuff if the pay is good


----------



## TTProssess (Jul 25, 2018)

I'll be damned if I'm putting a used mattress in my car. Wonder where they went when Goodwill rejected the matress..


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> The only time I hauled something was a TV on Superbowl Sunday ... pax upgraded to Lux and gave me $100 tip in advance ... I felt sorry for him because the previous 5 XL/SUV canceled on him. It was a nice long 20 mile ride on Lux (plus I had the crisp Ben) ... got to his house and helped him carry in the TV ... he gave me 5x$20 tip. *so unless someone is stepping up like this pax, no way Jose.


For a 20 mile ride I doubt any UberSUV or Lyft Black XL would easily cancel, especially if a tip was offered. Those types of rides are hard to come by. Pretty sure they would've happily done it with even a smaller tip. I would even do it on regular XL with a hundred tip


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TTProssess said:


> I'll be damned if I'm putting a used mattress in my car. Wonder where they went when Goodwill rejected the matress..


To the nearest ally and dump it so it becomes someone else problem. I see a whole lot of mattresses dumped in all kinds of places.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> Uber should make a new class of UBER Uber H.


As long as the pax is responsible loading, securing the load and unloading and the rates are better than X, I'd consider using my truck for that. LOL!


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Gee, what an entitled snowflake mentality. Let's see how clever we can be in finding reasons to refuse business. Let's all assume we're Caesar, and its our business to make decisions for others.
> 
> The entrepreneur would see an opportunity to make money. Extra work = extra money. Everyone leaves with a smile - much preferred to the frown born from an argument.


You're assuming all those pax would value our time and compensate us appropriately. If you get a pax with cargo who is to cheap to upgrade to even regular XL to carry his crap, then he's probably too cheap to tip. You can order SUV and have it still be cheaper and more convenient than a Uhaul truck


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> For a 20 mile ride I doubt any UberSUV or Lyft Black XL would easily cancel, especially if a tip was offered. Those types of rides are hard to come by. Pretty sure they would've happily done it with even a smaller tip. I would even do it on regular XL with a hundred tip


He only ordered XL ... I talked him into upgrading to LUXSUV ... as I wasn't going to haul his TV for XL rates.



Pax Collector said:


> We can all make certain exceptions for generous tips.


I never take pax with kids that require car seats unless their kid rides in a car seat - no exceptions (against TX law, against TOS). However, if the pax doesn't want to take his car seat to the airport, for a nice tip and/or full return fare (I'll take his car seat back to his house and leave it in his garage or with a neighbor). *so far, I've provided this service several times for pax ... it saved the pax from missing their flight and I got another paid trip & tip.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> This happened during December before Christmas;
> 
> Then she motions to a young man standing about 50 feet away, who begins walking towards me carrying a large wrapped Christmas tree. I drive a Toyota Corolla LE.
> 
> WTH.......


I feel your pain. Mine happened on boxing day last year. The lady gave me the gate code and direction to her apartment. Awaiting for me was only 2 large pieces of luggage and a storage box. One minute before the cancel button showed up, I saw her.

I rolled down the window and before I had the chance of saying anything she said "Please don't cancel. I have already paid 3 cancellation fees". The only reason why I did not drive away immediately is because of her physical disability. However...

There were abundant traces of muds on her walker and sandals. I never want any of them to ruin my car cabin or trunk. This is when she was irritated. My car is a Lexus LS, not to brag, but why would she expect to be picked up by a luxurious full-size sedan and fit in all her "personal belongings" with only X fare? Receiving the paltry $3.75 is definitely not worth all her condemns and hassles of loading and unloading. Not to mention the sores of my arms that did not subside until a few days later!



The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol. No words required?


I like your profile picture! This is exactly how I feel with the miracle $1 tip when only 1 out of 10 passengers tip these days (the actual ratio could have been 1/20, 1/30.... just don't want to be too pessimistic on the road).


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.


I had a ping, pull up to a guy with a set of keys... " Can you bring to my wife at home" YEP! gave that key front door knock service too! and the set of keys tiped me with a HOTT wife in a skimmpy night THINGGY! Wish that ended in a porn fantasy


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ziggy said:


> I never take pax with kids that require car seats unless their kid rides in a car seat - no exceptions (against TX law, against TOS).


Of course not. You have to CYA and avoid the liability.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My car is a passenger vehicle (sedan). I will haul luggage if it will fit in the trunk with the lid closed. Nothing else. You want to haul cargo, then get a cargo hauler. Once a ping texted me and told me he needed to fit his bicycle in my car. I was new at the time, but smart enough to say no.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Once a ping texted me and told me he needed to fit his bicycle in my car. I was new at the time, but smart enough to say no.


I wonder who that sucker is that had to pick him up


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I feel your pain. Mine happened on boxing day last year. The lady gave me the gate code and direction to her apartment. Awaiting for me was only 2 large pieces of luggage and a storage box. One minute before the cancel button showed up, I saw her.
> 
> I rolled down the window and before I had the chance of saying anything she said "Please don't cancel. I have already paid 3 cancellation fees". The only reason why I did not drive away immediately is because of her physical disability. However...
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate about her being disabled. The pax who gave notice and have to move fast, the people who need to finish their college dorms with IKEA furniture, and getting a Christmas tree home.

The fact is, these people who don't have cars have been finding alternate methods of getting stuff moved long before Uber existed. We've all had to move before. I'm sure all of us have memories of strapping our belongings to our own vehicle or calling/begging a friend with a pick up truck to help. We didn't have the entitled thinking of today's pax who think nothing of risking damage to a independent contractors private vehicle.

It is not our responsibility as drivers to risk damage to our cars, risk traffic violations, risk the safety of other motorists on the road, and even possibly risk the pax themselves getting injured while loading/ unloading heavy cargo from our vehicles.

This happened in Seattle.

https://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/Men-sentenced-under-Maria-s-Law-1225950.php

He wasn't an Ant, but these are the risks the drivers take when performing these duties, because most likely securing the load will be done hastily and with whatever rope/ twine is on hand, so the driver can hurry up and get done with this pax and get onto the next request.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

hulksmash said:


> You're assuming all those pax would value our time and compensate us appropriately. If you get a pax with cargo who is to cheap to upgrade to even regular XL to carry his crap, then he's probably too cheap to tip. You can order SUV and have it still be cheaper and more convenient than a Uhaul truck


I know! lol, "Extra opportunity" You mean hauling a huge tv, possibly scratching your car for 3.00$ or less sometimes!!! I'll leave him with that opportunity, he can have it all day


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

crowuber said:


> I know! lol, "Extra opportunity" You mean hauling a huge tv, possibly scratching your car for 3.00$ or less sometimes!!! I'll leave him with that opportunity, he can have it all day


I mean, it's still an opportunity for me, when I shuffle them and get my $3.75.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I must be in the minority here but, mattresses (and full on moving scenarios) aside, I don't mind hauling shit as long as it's @ XL/LUX XL rates.
I'd rather have 1 PAX leaving a Best Buy with a 65" Samsung in my car vs. 6 Aux Bros(trademark mark_mark )leaving a Brewery going .7 miles back to their Frat House, or waiting on 6 people to get in and out going .5 miles back to their hotel.

I've hauled 3 Tv's. No big deal. Longish trips and always tipped.

Most of my XL trips are 2-3 people with a ton of luggage going to the AP, so I'm "hauling" their luggage. What's the difference if it's 5 big ass suitcases or 1 TV, or a couple of boxed furniture leaving IKEA?

BTW a suitace being loaded, with their hard ass wheels are far more likely to scratch your car then a wax coated cardboard TV box.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Risab1981 said:


> I must be in the minority here but, mattresses (and full on moving scenarios) aside, I don't mind hauling shit as long as it's @ XL/LUX XL rates.
> I'd rather have 1 PAX leaving a Best Buy with a 65" Samsung in my car vs. 6 Aux Bros leaving a Brewery going .7 miles back to their Frat House, or waiting on 6 people to get in and out going .5 miles back to their hotel.
> 
> I've hauled 3 Tv's. No big deal. Longish trips and always tipped.
> ...


Aux Bro! come on dog! biting my style nationally


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> Aux Bro! come on dog! biting my style nationally


My fault! Fixed that for ya!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

JC17 said:


> Arrive at pax location they are moving asked if I could make multiple trips said they would pay me 100$ I said ok cash upfront guess what no cash I said sorry no can do cancel ride before it even started reported to Uber


They had no cash when you asked them?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Risab1981 said:


> My fault! Fixed that for ya!


that's whaz up



2Cents said:


> They had no cash when you asked them?


4 real! "I'll pay you $100 in badges"


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

I had one kinda like this this past sunday. Get in app message "You are taking my mom home, she has some bags, we will help load them and someone will help unload them". I almost canceled but sunday nights are slow. I assumed it was a "short moving my crap" thing. When I got there it was a wheel chair, O2 machine, assorted plastic bags, a wheel chair and one large woman. Oh, and two cats in cages. They told me it was a 30 or so mile ride, 3 drivers canceled already and gave me $20 upfront to not do the same. I have a minivan so I did do it, I even loaded most of the crap to make sure they damage anything. Turns out this woman was staying with her son for 3 weeks over xmas, was a former exotic dancer and crackhead. There were people there to unload her crap also. I would up getting a ride half-way back home on DF.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


Even worse, what if she had bed bugs?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Even worse, what if she had bed bugs?


Ugh! Didn't think of that lol Ewwww!


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Ugh! Didn't think of that lol Ewwww!


Easy to kill bed bugs in yo car... wrap up the car in plastic wrap. crank the heat up full blast... 3 hours later no bed bugs


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Stupid ants doing stupid ant things.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> This happened during December before Christmas;
> 
> I get a ping to a Rite Aid store. As I pull up a young woman approaches from the sidewalk in front of the store. She's carrying a small shopping bag and nothing more. Oh well......surely a one mile run but whatever, let's get it over with. As I approach she smiles and waves her phone at me. Then she motions to a young man standing about 50 feet away, who begins walking towards me carrying a large wrapped Christmas tree. I drive a Toyota Corolla LE.
> 
> ...


You were smart, but I'm pretty sure they soon found an ant dumb enough to take them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> You were smart, but I'm pretty sure they soon found an ant dumb enough to take them.


I got another ping 2 minutes later and picked up another pax. The route took me back by there in less than 10 minutes and she was gone. The worker was sitting back at his station drinking coffee.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I took a ride to a Starbucks one time and me and the driver were Chillin in the parking lot after the ride so we both started sharing stories of ackward passenger requests and we were both laughing ... as we both were laughing a request came in.. he was like " I have to accept this..."
As soon as he did the passenger called and he had his blue tooth hooked up to the speakers...
The passenger was like " Yo do you have room in your car for a dresser?"
The driver was like " excuse me"?
The passenger was like "yo, I'm across the parking lot at the rooms to go.."

We both exploded laughing and I said" that's my cue to go.. that's all you."
The driver took off.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

How do you see the in app pax messages after cancelling a ride? Just got a ping from HD, then an immediate message from pax: "at home depot loading dock. Have wood to load"

I HATE uber for this. At least Lyft will show the business name instead of street address. At least this guy saved me the trouble of driving there.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I like the one's where Sue is the rider, she comes out from the apartment, gets in the car, you confirm her name, swipe start the ride, and then she asks you to wait b/c her boyfriend is coming right out. 4 Minutes later he's coming out with a suitcase and expects me to put it in the trunk.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Yo don’t come down to Seatte! We blowing up a Bridge and using Uber Prius to hual it out! 

Viaduct Car End Of the World 
-Tminus Friday 10pm!!!!

Coke is on me


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> I must be in the minority here but, mattresses (and full on moving scenarios) aside, I don't mind hauling shit as long as it's @ XL/LUX XL rates.
> I'd rather have 1 PAX leaving a Best Buy with a 65" Samsung in my car vs. 6 Aux Bros(trademark mark_mark )leaving a Brewery going .7 miles back to their Frat House, or waiting on 6 people to get in and out going .5 miles back to their hotel.
> 
> I've hauled 3 Tv's. No big deal. Longish trips and always tipped.
> ...


Yup, at the end of the day it's all about what makes financial sense to you and doesn't damage your vehicle, especially if it's accompanied by a good tip.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

During the summer I had a PAX who had to move out of her apartment. It was a Friday night. I picked her up in Brooklyn and had to bring her to Queens. It took her ten minutes to put her belongings into my vehicle. Heavy garbage and laundry bags stuffed with personal belongings. I saw she was recovering from a leg injury. She told me when I started the trip two other drivers cancelled. Now I see why. Too much baggage. We get to her drop off point and find out the person who was renting to her gave her the wrong address. The trip ended. I helped unload her items to get out of there quickly and told her she'd have to get another Uber. I couldn't take an unsolicited fare and I wasn't going to reload my vehicle. I'm outta here! Never again. Call a mover.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NYCFunDriver said:


> During the summer I had a PAX who had to move out of her apartment. It was a Friday night. I picked her up in Brooklyn and had to bring her to Queens. It took her ten minutes to put her belongings into my vehicle. Heavy garbage and laundry bags stuffed with personal belongings. I saw she was recovering from a leg injury. She told me when I started the trip two other drivers cancelled. Now I see why. Too much baggage. We get to her drop off point and find out the person who was renting to her gave her the wrong address. The trip ended. I helped unload her items to get out of there quickly and told her she'd have to get another Uber. I couldn't take an unsolicited fare and I wasn't going to reload my vehicle. I'm outta here! Never again. Call a mover.


I think some people consider rideshare as a buddy of theirs they can call for almot evey aspect of their day to day life. Need to move? Call an Uber. Need to go to the ER? Call an Uber. Send your kid to school? Yup, call an Uber.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

In these type of situations it's nice if they at least get in your car and keep you company. I had a guy try to use a pool to ship car shop tools in my trunk and told me to go drive them 40 minutes away into the next state during rush hour. He was truly using it as a delivery service, not even gonna get in the car. That was not happening.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I think some people consider rideshare as a buddy of theirs they can call for almot evey aspect of their day to day life. Need to move? Call an Uber. Need to go to the ER? Call an Uber. Send your kid to school? Yup, call an Uber.


As long as PAX doesn't need an ambulance bringing them to the ER isn't an issue with me. I've had a couple.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

NYCFunDriver said:


> As long as PAX doesn't need an ambulance bringing them to the ER isn't an issue with me. I've had a couple.


A buddy of mine had to decline a ride because this construction site called Uber for a worker that was bleeding profusely. As long as they're walking, talking and not bleeding or leaking other bodily fluids, I have no issue with it either.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

NYCFunDriver said:


> During the summer I had a PAX who had to move out of her apartment. It was a Friday night. I picked her up in Brooklyn and had to bring her to Queens. It took her ten minutes to put her belongings into my vehicle. Heavy garbage and laundry bags stuffed with personal belongings. I saw she was recovering from a leg injury. She told me when I started the trip two other drivers cancelled. Now I see why. Too much baggage. We get to her drop off point and find out the person who was renting to her gave her the wrong address. The trip ended. I helped unload her items to get out of there quickly and told her she'd have to get another Uber. I couldn't take an unsolicited fare and I wasn't going to reload my vehicle. I'm outta here! Never again. Call a mover.


put (2) $20's on my dash and Hell... lets roll... but mr. Nice Guy shit don't roll with me. Mr. Trump Cash! let's Roll!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Yup. Cash is king! Lol


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Yup. Cash is king! Lol


4 real! what happened to the art of, here's a $50 keep it running... Yes Sir!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It got replaced with "I'll tip you in the app, bro".


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> It got replaced with "I'll tip you in the app, bro".


we need to teach these beta soy boys how to be a Man


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It's going to take a Beta App to do that


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> It's going to take a Beta App to do that


Jezzzzzzz! the next 50 years is gonna suck


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, we had the greatest generation, then the boomers, the millennials, now on track to the maniacs. Should be a fun road ahead.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Well, we had the greatest generation, then the boomers, the millennials, now on track to the maniacs. Should be a fun road ahead.


yep, Generation Suck!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Instead of being a grown up 35+ year old adult that she was, and rent a U-Haul or Home Depot pick up truck for an hour, she called an Uber. Even then, instead of an Uber XL, she chose a X. ( which in 80% of the time in Seattle, that would be a Prius.) Even after that when she saw me pull in, and saw the quality and size of my car, she thought this was an option.


You were her second option. Her first option was pool.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You were her second option. Her first option was pool.


Actually, she contemplated Express Pool too. Carrying a frigging Christmas tree to the corner must've been a bit too much for her.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> yep, Generation Suck!


In all fairness, every generation thinks the generation younger than it, sucks. Imagine all the WWI & WWII veterans who likely endured some serious horrors in foreign lands, watching teenage Baby Boomers driving around in wing-tipped cars and ordering burgers and sodas from girls on Roller Skates, or flashing peace signs and handing out flowers and mood rings.

Be careful how you judge. These younger folks get to decide the type of old-age facilities you are going to spend your waning years in.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Be careful how you judge. These younger folks get to decide the type of old-age facilities you are going to spend your waning years in.


Yeah, but they'll also be the ones who get to clean out my bed pan.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> In all fairness, every generation thinks the generation younger than it, sucks. Imagine all the WWI & WWII veterans who likely endured some serious horrors in foreign lands, watching teenage Baby Boomers driving around in wing-tipped cars and ordering burgers and sodas from girls on Roller Skates, or flashing peace signs and handing out flowers and mood rings.
> 
> Be careful how you judge. These younger folks get to decide the type of old-age facilities you are going to spend your waning years in.


My old age facility will be in Mexico with 24 pack of don't care on ice... Lime, tacos, bikini dripping in coconut oil... Yep!


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

I cancel rides whenever I get pinned down at Costco or Walmart. Most times, people tend to have fully loaded carts. Moreover, these passengers expect us to carry their groceries to their front doors.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Ain’t nothing wrong with helping someone out every once in a while.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> How do you see the in app pax messages after cancelling a ride? Just got a ping from HD, then an immediate message from pax: "at home depot loading dock. Have wood to load"
> 
> I HATE uber for this. At least Lyft will show the business name instead of street address. At least this guy saved me the trouble of driving there.


In Bellingham, WA, the Uber driver app will sometimes display the business name; usually no more often than a third of the time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> Yeah, but they'd have to pay like $3 a minute wait time for the loading and unloading at both ends of the trip. If they implement that, they might as well go all the way and let us bill for drive thrus and grocery shopping.


That's exactly what they need to do. All wait time should be properly paid for by pax.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

SteveAvery said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with helping someone out every once in a while.


no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> In all fairness, every generation thinks the generation younger than it, sucks. Imagine all the WWI & WWII veterans who likely endured some serious horrors in foreign lands, watching teenage Baby Boomers driving around in wing-tipped cars and ordering burgers and sodas from girls on Roller Skates, or flashing peace signs and handing out flowers and mood rings.
> 
> Be careful how you judge. These younger folks get to decide the type of old-age facilities you are going to spend your waning years in.


I love conversations with older people about life before our time. I think people just have rose colored glasses. Most baby boomers think generation x was a shit show. Most x'ers think millennials are garbage. For example I hear about crime in this generation being worst but then point out gen x crack era and the documented reduction in crime in all years after it, Idk human nature I suppose.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with helping someone out every once in a while.


Not at the expense of being taken advantage of.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've made some mistakes in this regard. Once I helped a student with a fair bit of stuff (desktop computers, lamps, a couple suitcases) move back to a dorm room in Sheridan College. It all fit safely and damage free into my car, but upon arrival at the college, he lived on the 5th floor, there were three loads, and the elevator was slow. It tooks probably 15 minutes to get all his stuff to his room after I dropped him off. $15 tip helped, but NEVER AGAIN.
> 
> Also, 3am, driving in Scarborough, Ontario, and I get a ping, imediately followed by a phone call from PAX.
> 
> ...


Order an XL he says this is where the passengers get it from


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You were her second option. Her first option was pool.


You're kidding but you're probably right.

My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No.

Waited 2 minutes and Shuffled his ass

Again he was moving a ladder on Pool


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> You're kidding but you're probably right.
> 
> My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...
> 
> ...


Jeez. I think we need to take a different approach to the blatant abusers (like the paxhole you described and the guy who thought he was loading a bundle of 2x4s in my Escalade last night).

Instead of shuffling, I'm going to insist they cancel, citing abuse of the platform. If I get deceived into accepting another home depot ping in an unfamiliar area, I may just wait there, with the pax, and insist he use the truck rental or I'm going to warn the next driver. I'm sick of this crap, and what irks me even more is uber is well aware of it. Instead of correcting pax behavior, they encourage it by hiding store names and deceiving drivers into accepting these rides. F*** them.

Unfortunately there is a HD close to one of my honey holes and I end up getting pinged for it quite frequently. Have to zoom the damn map out now every time to make sure I don't accept.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I love conversations with older people about life before our time. I think people just have rose colored glasses. Most baby boomers think generation x was a shit show. Most x'ers think millennials are garbage. For example I hear about crime in this generation being worst but then point out gen x crack era and the documented reduction in crime in all years after it, Idk human nature I suppose.


Ecclesiastes 7:10
"Do not say, "Why were the former days better than these?" for it is not out of wisdom that you ask this."


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Meet my current pax, "Sammy, party of 4"
25 mile trip and no work on my end, so yeah, I'll do it. Slow AF anyway.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

SoFloDriver said:


> I actually cancelled a ride yesterday. I show up at the home, in a VERY nice neighborhood. I drive a 2017 BMW. The lady comes out of the garage with a huge cart of cleaning chemicals, bucket & mop w/dirty rags hanging off it everywhere dragging a vacuum cleaner. I asked "Do you intend on putting all that in here?" She said: "of course, I'm paying for Uber." I said, not in this car...cancelled the ride and left. I don't have a pickup truck or cleaning service. :/ Pax love to abuse this system.


Had an "item leaver" a few days ago, opens door, says "Hi, I'll be right back" tried leaving her bag on the seat, I said "sorry, no can do".

She shut the door anyways, I got out, put the bag on the curb, got back in my car and canceled.



DexNex said:


> I like doing TV runs. I live the near a Best Buy. TVs don't complain about anything.


I would if said TV gets damaged or damages my vehicle....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LAWeasel said:


> Meet my current pax, "Sammy, party of 4"
> 25 mile trip and no work on my end, so yeah, I'll do it. Slow AF anyway.


At least they won't complain.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

mark_mark said:


> I had a ping, pull up to a guy with a set of keys... " Can you bring to my wife at home" YEP! gave that key front door knock service too! and the set of keys tiped me with a HOTT wife in a skimmpy night THINGGY! Wish that ended in a porn fantasy


Things that didn't happen for $500 Alex



mark_mark said:


> Easy to kill bed bugs in yo car... wrap up the car in plastic wrap. crank the heat up full blast... 3 hours later no bed bugs


 Just avoid all together by not taking rides like this?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LAWeasel said:


> Meet my current pax, "Sammy, party of 4"
> 25 mile trip and no work on my end, so yeah, I'll do it. Slow AF anyway.
> View attachment 289025


At least you know they won't ask for an aux cord


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with helping someone out every once in a while.


 True . There is nothing wrong for being compensated for it while you are working either . In many of these cases people are not looking for help , they are looking to save money and abusing a system not meant for what they are asking people to do .



LAWeasel said:


> Jeez. I think we need to take a different approach to the blatant abusers (like the paxhole you described and the guy who thought he was loading a bundle of 2x4s in my Escalade last night).
> 
> Instead of shuffling, I'm going to insist they cancel, citing abuse of the platform. If I get deceived into accepting another home depot ping in an unfamiliar area, I may just wait there, with the pax, and insist he use the truck rental or I'm going to warn the next driver. I'm sick of this crap, and what irks me even more is uber is well aware of it. Instead of correcting pax behavior, they encourage it by hiding store names and deceiving drivers into accepting these rides. F*** them.
> 
> Unfortunately there is a HD close to one of my honey holes and I end up getting pinged for it quite frequently. Have to zoom the damn map out now every time to make sure I don't accept.


 Because they want you take these and every other rides .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> A few months ago I got a ping to do a pick-up at NAPA Auto Parts. Pull into the parking lot and a NAPA employee is standing there with a box. Figured I was taking him home or something. He sets the box in my seat and says thanks the guy is waiting for me. Almost cancelled but hey it was a slow day. Took the part 14 miles and got a decent tip. Added bonus it put into a more productive area for the rest of the day. I guess for me I have no hard set rule. If it is not an over the top request I'll do it.


Had the same situation at a local auto parts store. The manager said Uber was much cheaper than sending an employee.

I took a photo of the man and the brake pads for security purposes and went on my way.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Had the same situation at a local auto parts store. The manager said Uber was much cheaper than sending an employee.
> 
> I took a photo of the man and the brake pads for security purposes and went on my way.


I don't have a problem with such trips either. Heck, I would do it all day given it's a fair amount of distance and there's a tip in the end.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

I drive in a college town. At the end of the year students move their stuff from dorms to storage. I don't mind it so much. One time a pax had to take her stuff about 3 miles down to a storage unit. She forgot which gate to go through. The driving around resulted in a 30.00 tab. Thats not counting I had to take her to another stop.



Pax Collector said:


> I don't have a problem with such trips either. Heck, I would do it all day given it's a fair amount of distance and there's a tip in the end.


I'd rather haul a package like that than to have a *****y or pukey pax in my car. Brake pads and starters don't draw boobs and penises on your foggy windows either.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

supernaut_32273 said:


> Brake pads and starters don't draw boobs and penises on your foggy windows either.


Lmao


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

JC17 said:


> Arrive at pax location they are moving asked if I could make multiple trips said they would pay me 100$ I said ok cash upfront guess what no cash I said sorry no can do cancel ride before it even started reported to Uber


shoulda told em change destination to the pick up spot, start ride then end it and have them tip you on app 120 or whatever amount you wanted etc


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ishurue said:


> start ride then end it and have them tip you on app


We all know the classic "I'll tip you in the app" doesn't usually pan out. Cash on hand is the way to go in these situations.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, I don't know if someone already said this, but I don't do supermarket pick ups, they stuff your car to the brim to drive half of a block for $5.39 .. no thanks. Only did it once, never again.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I wonder who that sucker is that had to pick him up


someone with a bike rack on their car


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ishurue said:


> someone with a bike rack on their car


"Let's strap it on top, shall we?"


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Agent037 said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know if someone already said this, but I don't do supermarket pick ups, they stuff your car to the brim to drive half of a block for $5.39 .. no thanks. Only did it once, never again.


Here in LA it's $2.62. If you drive XL they can load even more crap for just an extra $2


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Agent037 said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know if someone already said this, but I don't do supermarket pick ups, they stuff your car to the brim to drive half of a block for $5.39 .. no thanks. Only did it once, never again.


Most of us veterans do the same. I haven't had a grocery pick up in months. Not worth it.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> We all know the classic "I'll tip you in the app" doesn't usually pan out. Cash on hand is the way to go in these situations.


im well aware of that.

example . on that uberhaul request.

pick up at 123 B street .

drop off is suppose to be 4 miles down the road.

You tell PAX to change destination to 124 B street, then you start the trip and end it , have them tip you on app in front of you .



SteveAvery said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with helping someone out every once in a while.


PAX by PAX basis .

Ive goten out of my car to open door for PAX ( was middle aged very hot Chinese woman ) , fun to talk to too. 
couple disabled people.

on good surging night, was raining hard, upgraded express pool PAX to uberx ( i already made plenty of cash from the surge, guy probably couldnt afford the uberx, he ended up giving me a $4 tip as well, He prolly saved 8 bucks, and i made an extra 2 bucks )

there were couple of these the above example might of been NYE in which Surge was $33 ( Boston area has flat surge that adjusts if longer rides) .


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LAWeasel said:


> Here in LA it's $2.62. If you drive XL they can load even more crap for just an extra $2


That's one of those situations where shuffling them will earn you more.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I've made some mistakes in this regard. Once I helped a student with a fair bit of stuff (desktop computers, lamps, a couple suitcases) move back to a dorm room in Sheridan College. It all fit safely and damage free into my car, but upon arrival at the college, he lived on the 5th floor, there were three loads, and the elevator was slow. It tooks probably 15 minutes to get all his stuff to his room after I dropped him off. $15 tip helped, but NEVER AGAIN.
> 
> Also, 3am, driving in Scarborough, Ontario, and I get a ping, imediately followed by a phone call from PAX.
> 
> ...


Got a ping. Text message immediately asking if there was room in the trunk. She was moving to new apt. Me: yes i have room in the trunk. CANCEL!! Thanks for the heads up darling.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> "Let's strap it on top, shall we?"


i once considered getting one for my car, and charge a fee if a Pax wanted to bring bike with them, in Boston a lot of people use bikes, 
Sales Pitch i had was Uber to buddies or GF house, get your drink on and ride bike home in morning , save money and get out of gym early all in one.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

SoFloDriver said:


> I actually cancelled a ride yesterday. I show up at the home, in a VERY nice neighborhood. I drive a 2017 BMW. The lady comes out of the garage with a huge cart of cleaning chemicals, bucket & mop w/dirty rags hanging off it everywhere dragging a vacuum cleaner. I asked "Do you intend on putting all that in here?" She said: "of course, I'm paying for Uber." I said, not in this car...cancelled the ride and left. I don't have a pickup truck or cleaning service. :/ Pax love to abuse this system.


What are u doing driving ur BMW on luber? Doesn't that thing use a shit ton of primium gas?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


What a tool. Would have cancelled the fare ASAP. Last time I checked I wasn't a charity.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What a tool. Would have cancelled the fare ASAP. Last time I checked I wasn't a charity.


Unfortunately there seems to be no shortage of drivers that would haul entire furniture with no questions asked.

"But, but, the other drivers do it" originates from that trend.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I drive a Canyon so people toss crap in the bed all the time. I tell them I am not helping load or unload and when we get to the drop off unload to curb only. I am not waiting for you to tote all those groceries up to your apt in 7 trips.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Peace on earth, and Goodwill to all ants!


Nice word play Uber's Guber .....


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I was leaving my apartment complex earlier today when I saw this poor ant in his shiny Acura MDX helping a lady load a full size mattress, bed frames and a few other pieces of furniture. The most painful part, the lady saying "I won't keep you that long, we're only going to the Goodwill" (Which happens to be a couple of miles away).


??‍♂


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> ??‍♂


Perhaps this driver was a rookie and tried to provide an excellent experience for the pax. I would have said no, and would have left the scene. I love saying the word "No." I often hear a common reply: "Well the other driver did it.." I simply reply that I can only speak for myself and not for the previous or next possible driver. The look in their faces after hearing "No" is priceless. F$CK these cheap passengers along with their possible negative complaints. After 5000 rides I have learned that some passengers can be extremely rude and entitled.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I referred one of these pax to lugg. The pax asked me if it was $5....


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Carbuncle said:


> ??‍♂


Ya I was called to a storage locker yesterday. Sorry this is a taxi service. I haul people, luggage and groceries. Call a moving company.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ya I was called to a storage locker yesterday. Sorry this is a taxi service. I haul people, luggage and groceries. Call a moving company.


Nicely stated


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ya I was called to a storage locker yesterday. Sorry this is a taxi service. I haul people, luggage and groceries. Call a moving company.


I don't do groceries if there's more than a few bags.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JC17 said:


> Arrive at pax location they are moving asked if I could make multiple trips said they would pay me 100$ I said ok cash upfront guess what no cash I said sorry no can do cancel ride before it even started reported to Uber


Always cash up front. No "I'll tip you in the app" BS


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> Always cash up front. No "I'll tip you in the app" BS


That's the only way: cash in hand or I am cancelling the trip as well.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Lol before seeing this thread it never would occur to me to call uber XL for large items that won't fit in my car. At least now I know it's an option and I'd make the offer cash up front and no hard feelings if it's a no.


----------

